# BlackCherry



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 21, 2011)

I am currently growing a strain called BlackCherry (Airborne G13 x C99 X Ortega x C99 X Blackberry x Cherry Ak-47)

ive never heard of this strain and was wondering what you guys thought of it?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 22, 2011)

I think thats alot of parents mixed together...


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2011)

I hve heard of black cherry soda...not sure if it is the same.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 22, 2011)

BCS   :hubba:   :icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> BCS   :hubba:   :icon_smile:



It killed me all those cuts of BCS died in the mail...damn USPS.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive looked it up on the internet and found a few websites that have its genetics and some info about it. so i know its a real strain. but i was just wanting more opinions on it.

ill just have to wait an see for myself:icon_smile:


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 22, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> yeah let us know, depending on how it was all done you may get many phenos. good luck



Will do! im very excited to try this strain, the pictures on the internet look delicious:icon_smile:

Im also growing Blue dream but theres lots of info on that so i already got a good idea


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 23, 2011)

The name sure sounds delicious.  Is it mostly indica (I am not familiar with Cinderella 99)?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2011)

Not familiar with C99?  LOL--I thought everyone had heard of Cindy...

The parents (how many parents can one "strain" have?) other than the C99 also look to be crosses.  I am also guessing that there will be a lot of different phenos from this stock.  I couldn't find any info online--OGB, where did you find info and lineage on this?


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2011)

If this is indeed Black Cherry Soda then Rusty grew it out and has pics on here somewhere.... I think it even won BPOTM.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 23, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> The name sure sounds delicious.  Is it mostly indica (I am not familiar with Cinderella 99)?



The website says 20% indica 80% sativa but i think they got it backwards its obviously a indica. its quite a bit shorter than the blue dreams and the leaves look exactly like an indica.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 23, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> OGB, where did you find info and lineage on this?



Heres a couple websites
hxxp://www.marijuana-strain-spot.com/2011/03/black-cherry.html
hxxp://www.420genetics.com/forum/strainguide.php?do=viewstraininfo&strain=995


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2011)

Bro live links that leave this site are not allowed....edit your post so the links either look like hXXp instead of hTTp or cut the http://www. off


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is the link to Rusty's BCS....not sure if it is the same as yours. I think his was clone only.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56502


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 23, 2011)

Alright didnt know  its fixed now. i changed it to hxxp


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Here is the link to Rusty's BCS....not sure if it is the same as yours. I think his was clone only.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56502



idk the leaves on that look to be a little bit longer than mine. but it still looks good:hubba:

i dont know what the buds look like yet im only on day 13 of flowering.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 23, 2011)

Green mojo for growing a mostly indo.  :icon_smile:


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 23, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Green mojo for growing a mostly indo.  :icon_smile:



Heres a few pics of the beauty


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 24, 2011)

OregonGrownBud said:
			
		

> Heres a few pics of the beauty


Looks tasty...can't wait to see more.  :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2011)

OregonGrownBud said:
			
		

> idk the leaves on that look to be a little bit longer than mine. but it still looks good:hubba:
> 
> i dont know what the buds look like yet im only on day 13 of flowering.



With that many different strains and crosses in its lineage (I still can't quite figure that out), you are bound to have some incredibly different phenos.  Who breeds this strain?


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 24, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Who breeds this strain?



i believe its bred by subcool, but i dont know much about breeding so i could be wrong.


----------



## Locked (Oct 24, 2011)

OregonGrownBud said:
			
		

> i believe its bred by subcool, but i dont know much about breeding so i could be wrong.




I believe suby calls Green Passion home....I am going to look over there for more info.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 24, 2011)

Let us know what you find out. im curious to see what the breeder says.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 24, 2011)

Sub begged for a cut, at least that's what it says on CC. He's going to use or has used it in his "crosses".

eace:,

7greeneyes

p.s. here ya go... hxxp://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/23676


----------

